# Check out Lowe's for good deals on Milwaukee tools



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Was in Lowe's on Saturday and just happened to be thinking about getting a Milwaukee Hole Hawg (large heavy duty right angle drill) for running the electrical in my basement that I am finishing. Was'nt planning on buying one at that time but was cruising the tool section. Saw that they had all the Milwaukee power tools marked down. The Hole Hawg was marked 259 which is 40bucks off, but of course there are none in the rack. Ask the girl working in the tool section and she tells me that they are no longer gonna carry Milwaukee tools and everything is on sale. She says that the Hole Hawg they have is the display model, as is (not a return/exchange). I ask about the case, which she looks for but can't find, she then goes and talks to the manager and comes back with a price of 160, which I jump at!

The drill works great and only has some minor "handling" wear (handle was dirty and a couple of scratches). Can't beat almost 50% off of something like this. I have an old tool box that will work perfect for a case too!

If you are looking for a new power tool it may be worth the drive to Lowe's to check out if they have what you need for a good price.

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I love finding deals on tools. Home Depot often has display tools for sale at a discounted price. I picked up a small air compressor for $20 a few months ago - perfect for a brad nailer or stapler.


----------

